# car turns off when i put it in gear



## LIl_Lucky (Jul 9, 2006)

well the problem is that when i turn on my car and i put in gear it turns off does anyone know what could be wrong with it thanks


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

what kind of car homie?


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

i got the same problem wit my 64 i need some help too


----------



## LIl_Lucky (Jul 9, 2006)

i have a 1986 buick regal


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHECH YOUR DISTRIBUTER CAP AND WIRES PROB NEED TO BE SET RIGHT??


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIl_Lucky_@Sep 3 2007, 11:33 PM~8709252
> *i have a 1986 buick regal
> *


i would say distributor get one from the junk yard for like $30.00 bucks it should take care of that


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

slowly turn your distributer both ways to see if it gets better and if thats not the problem then adjust the idle screws on your carburetor.make sure when you adjust them that you have it in drive.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Sep 4 2007, 05:54 AM~8710224
> *i would say distributor get one from the junk yard for like $30.00 bucks it should take care of that
> *


A junk yard? I picked up my distributor new from pep boys for $14, and the rotor for it for $7!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

same thing happend to me, i have the HEI distributor and when that little chip under the rotor burns out and gets too hot it does that, sometimes it will let you drive it then act like its not getting fuel and back fire, its like a 14dollar part.


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 5 2007, 07:03 AM~8719323
> *A junk yard? I picked up my distributor new from pep boys for $14, and the rotor for it for $7!
> *


OK BUDDY IM NOT WORKING AT PEP BOYS OR THE JUNKYARD, SO I DONT KNOW FOR SURE PRICES BUT I DO KNOW THAT IF YOU GET IT FROM THE JUNKYARD IT WILL BE COMPLETE. AND YOU COULD GIVE IT A SHOT IF IT DONT WORK YOU RETURN IT BUT IF YOU GET IT FROM PEP BOYS THERE ARE NO RETURNS ON ELECTRICAL SO WHY SPEND THE MONEY IF ITS NOT YOUR PROBLEM OK


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't work at Pep boys either...trying to save people some money...why spend 30 when you can spend 20 on the same part new? They also had no issues returning it as I broke one of the sparg plug wires on accident and they exchanged it for me no questions asked! On top of that, if you purchase the rotor/distributor that would in turn be complete as well!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

maybe you throtle idle is set too low homie


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 5 2007, 05:39 PM~8724160
> *maybe you throtle idle is set too low homie
> *


Do you think it could be that simple??? :yes: 

Actually it's your torque converter. The stall speed is too high and it is causing it to be lugged down when put into gear. First thing to do is get a new throttle valve and install it to the main bearing. Then as it comes around you will see the notch in the frame, pin it there and use a new gasket... oh and don't forget to use new oil when installing the manifold.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey i had a 3.8 buick regal and when i would put it into gear it would shut off unless i stomped on the gas and it turned out to be the vacuum line from the transmission to the back of the intake disconected..so who knows homie it might just be somthing simple like that..check all your lines...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

check for vacuum leaks also


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Sep 7 2007, 06:05 AM~8737343
> *Do you think it could be that simple??? :yes:
> 
> Actually it's your torque converter. The stall speed is too high and it is causing it to be lugged down when put into gear. First thing to do is get a new throttle valve and install it to the main bearing. Then as it comes around you will see the notch in the frame, pin it there and use a new gasket... oh and don't forget to use new oil when installing the manifold.
> *


damn bro that took a bit of thinking......... :biggrin:


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8743908
> *damn bro that took a bit of thinking......... :biggrin:
> *



That's cause it is more than likely the idle...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Sep 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8737343
> *Do you think it could be that simple??? :yes:
> 
> Actually it's your torque converter. The stall speed is too high and it is causing it to be lugged down when put into gear. First thing to do is get a new throttle valve and install it to the main bearing. Then as it comes around you will see the notch in the frame, pin it there and use a new gasket... oh and don't forget to use new oil when installing the manifold.
> *


Are you sure he doesn't need a whole new engine? :cheesy:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Sep 10 2007, 10:34 AM~8758066
> *That's cause it is more than likely the idle...
> *


I know, I'm giving you credit for amount of thinking you put into that answer....... :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Sep 10 2007, 11:55 PM~8760626
> *I know, I'm giving you credit for amount of thinking you put into that answer....... :biggrin:
> *


thats the same conculsion when i started reading homies problem .. but i would like to also interject one thing ...sort of to tell if he added too much idle

if the car diesels when he shuts it off .. it has too much idle ..


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

1-idel to low
2-HEI brain needs replacing
3-replace fuel filter


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 11 2007, 02:11 AM~8763514
> *if the car diesels when he shuts it off .. it has too much idle ..
> *


Not necessarily


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 11 2007, 02:11 AM~8763514
> *thats the same conculsion when i started reading homies problem .. but i would like to also interject one thing ...sort of to tell if he added too much idle
> 
> if the car diesels when he shuts it off .. it has too much idle ..
> *


But it's a gas engine. :dunno:













J/P...I know what diesel means.


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

i couldnt figure it out so i took my car to some hotrod place and they said the distirbuter wasnt gettin enough volt to stay on and they replace some of the wires and bitch runs great now :biggrin:


----------

